# Puppy wakes up Screaming like in pain



## MrBrent

Very strange this morning my 15 week old was sleeping right next to me on the couch curled up in the tinny little ball as usual and he woke up screaming like he was in pain or injured. It lasted about 15 seconds or so and my wife came running downstairs to see what was going on. She held him on her lap and then he went into the same thing again only longer for about 30 seconds then he calmed down. By then my kids had arrived and he was kind of talking and slowly settled down and he seemed fine. He curled up on my daughters lap and went back to sleep. Scarred the daylights out of me. He had his third round of puppy shots yesterday but I don't know if he has a sore spot on his back or something. He has not had any adverse reactions to shots in the past. Maybe a muscle cramp?? Has anyone had this happen?
Thanks for any insight. 
Greg


----------



## mswhipple

I haven't had that exact experience, Greg, but sure hope your little guy is okay!! 

My boy Willie is very sensitive to any kind of pain, though... I can tell you that much. Even if he just has some gas pains, he will whine and go hide somewhere. If he gets a static shock he will scream loudly! Maybe your pup just had some bad gas. If it happens again, a trip to the Vet might be in order, just to be sure. Hate to see them in pain. I'm hoping some other members can offer you more help. 

_p.s. Willie is seven years old._


----------



## MrBrent

Thanks for your input. The last time he yelped like that was his second day here with us and he tried to take some food from my Lab and my lab gave him a chomp on his nose to show him who is the alpha dog. The puppy yelped like he lost a limb or something for about a minute. For now the little guy is running around playing as if nothing happened or is hurting. They are definitely more vocal than any of my Aussies or my Lab have ever been. 
Greg


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Vizsla's can be a little dramatic and vocal when they are hurt (and it will continue into adulthood!).

Sounds like growing pains or a cramp to me but if it continues I'd definitely get it looked at.


----------



## Ozkar

Vizsla Baby might be right with the cramps idea. Ozkar had these a few times when he was a pup. 

But, one thing which made me take notice, was that you said he had his shots recently. keep an eye on his movements. If you see any stiffness in his back legs at all, get him to the vet immediately. I had a friend's dog have a bad reaction to his vaccinations and almost ended up crippled in his hind legs. He is two and a half now and still gets stiff in the legs if he does too much.
It took a few days to come on too, so keep an eye on him for the next few days.


----------



## Britneyewood

Our Sherman is 14 weeks and does the same thing sometimes. It usually seems to happen when he naps on the couch. I'm not quite sure if it is just something scares him or has a cramp or I don't know. It sounds like it is pretty common... As they can be on the dramatic side haha. Just make sure there is nothing else going on and I'm sure both of ours will be fine


----------



## MrBrent

Well its been two full days since his shots and I am glad to report that he is doing just fine. Zoomies as usual in the evening.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

You know, some children get "night terrors" (and Yes, they are truly terrifying - for the parent).

Maybe some young dogs get a similar thing.


----------

